
Ask HN: Ad providers that respect visitor privacy? - _bxg1
I want to set up a little free, ad-funded website, but I don&#x27;t want to be part of the adtech tracking problem.<p>Are there any ad providers that refrain from using tracking scripts, beyond basic clickthrough detection?
======
rolph
this shows up 3rd in my search results. its about an App1e technique.
[https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/05/24/safari-test-
poin...](https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/05/24/safari-test-points-to-a-
future-with-tracker-free-ads/)

~~~
_bxg1
That's the gist of it, but I was hoping for a drop-in solution I could use
today

